# Homeschooling Highschool (no online public school, no GED)



## sage_mom40

Does this work? Does it put kids at a big disadvantage for college or jobs? I'm so tired of online public school and for once I want to give my boys the opportunity to self-direct a little. And I want the opportunity to choose curriculum. But I've got two high schoolers now. One is still grade school, so it's not an issue for him. 

Is there anyone here who successfully homeschooled high school and did NOT get an accredited diploma for the kids?


----------



## AngieM2

My youngest did 10th, 11th and 12th grades and received an accredited diploma from this school. This was in 1995, 1996 (she did 3 grades in 2 years on her own).

https://www.americanschoolofcorr.com/

At that time even state department kids used it as they were moving around or outside the country.

She did the college prep and at that time it was $30 a month which included books and all, (before everything was internet). And she worked part time to get the money. 

I was very pleased with it. And she learned enough to do very well the one time she took the ACT. Just in case she wanted to go to college.

So, check them out.


----------



## AngieM2

Also, I have friends that homeschooled, and the top three girls are thru college now. One a Doctor, one a Nurse and one a school Teacher.

I don't know if they have a formal diploma, or just a home diploma and transcripts and examples of their work for the college they went to.


----------



## WildernesFamily

My second child is graduating next month. Neither of them got accredited diplomas, just a home school diploma. They have both been accepted into colleges. One wrote the ACT, the other didn't want to, but has still been accepted into a local college just with a high school transcript.

What you need to do is know what kind of future your kids are looking at - some colleges are very anti-home school and others love home schoolers. So, do they want to go to college, and if so, where? Check the college websites and you can tell pretty quickly whether or not they are home school friendly. 

Yes, home schooling through high school is definitely a possibility and will allow your child to follow their avenues of interest. Check your library for books on home schooling through high school, you need to have a goal to work toward. Math was my biggest fear, but I found Teaching Textbooks and my children have excelled at Math.

And you have to keep track of everything they do for their transcripts. I'm not good at doing that and it's a royal pain to have to go back and put everything into the program I use (Homeschool Tracker Plus).

You don't say what state you're in, so you'll need to look into laws and requirements as far as that goes. I checked our state's graduation requirements (credits, courses, etc.) and used that as a guideline.


----------



## beenaround

we've homeschooled 3 through highschool, 1 is now an RN navy wife (her husband greatly appreciates her up bringing), 2 are currently in college, 1 to be an RN and the other an engineer. No problems what so ever with carrying on, except a bias against homeschoolers in the establishment.

2 are left in our homeschool, 1 is graduating this year from high school and another will soon. The wife did say the other day that things were getting tougher for homeschoolers and entrance into college although when they get the scores they do, I haven't witnessed anything but "Please come here" and a free ride.

You'll here all kinds of reasons to homeschool and you gave some yourself, do it because you love them and things cannot turn out bad no matter what troubles may come their way. No one will do for them like you will and if your overwhelmed, what will you do? You'll get them what they need won't you. Will they get that attention in government school?


----------



## sage_mom40

WildernesFamily said:


> My second child is graduating next month. Neither of them got accredited diplomas, just a home school diploma. They have both been accepted into colleges. One wrote the ACT, the other didn't want to, but has still been accepted into a local college just with a high school transcript.
> 
> What you need to do is know what kind of future your kids are looking at - some colleges are very anti-home school and others love home schoolers. So, do they want to go to college, and if so, where? Check the college websites and you can tell pretty quickly whether or not they are home school friendly.
> 
> Yes, home schooling through high school is definitely a possibility and will allow your child to follow their avenues of interest. Check your library for books on home schooling through high school, you need to have a goal to work toward. Math was my biggest fear, but I found Teaching Textbooks and my children have excelled at Math.
> 
> And you have to keep track of everything they do for their transcripts. I'm not good at doing that and it's a royal pain to have to go back and put everything into the program I use (Homeschool Tracker Plus).
> 
> You don't say what state you're in, so you'll need to look into laws and requirements as far as that goes. I checked our state's graduation requirements (credits, courses, etc.) and used that as a guideline.


Thanks so much! I looked at the homeschool tracker website and it looks very interesting. I have used teaching textbooks too, love them! I'll most likely be going back to them when school starts in September. We've been doing online public school for that past two years because it makes hubby more comfortable, but I hate it. I don't agree with the curriculum choices and I don't like being monitored all the time. So I'm looking forward to next year!


----------



## sage_mom40

beenaround said:


> we've homeschooled 3 through highschool, 1 is now an RN navy wife (her husband greatly appreciates her up bringing), 2 are currently in college, 1 to be an RN and the other an engineer. No problems what so ever with carrying on, except a bias against homeschoolers in the establishment.
> 
> 2 are left in our homeschool, 1 is graduating this year from high school and another will soon. The wife did say the other day that things were getting tougher for homeschoolers and entrance into college although when they get the scores they do, I haven't witnessed anything but "Please come here" and a free ride.
> 
> You'll here all kinds of reasons to homeschool and you gave some yourself, do it because you love them and things cannot turn out bad no matter what troubles may come their way. No one will do for them like you will and if your overwhelmed, what will you do? You'll get them what they need won't you. Will they get that attention in government school?


Thanks for the encouragement! I have homeschooled before and what I liked the most about it was the freedom to teach what I feel is important rather than having the government decide for me. It's harder in some ways, especially if you develop your own curriculum instead of using packaged ones, but it's worth it to me, especially after dealing with common core the past few years!


----------



## cfuhrer

I was homeschooled through high-school as was my sister.

We did A-beka video correspondence out of Pensacola Christian academy.

Got their diploma, got into the local JC using their entrance exams.

Was accepted to the state state four year school with the JC diploma.

Easy peasy!


----------



## FireMaker

We went all the way with ours. He got 32 on ACT and is now an officer in the Army. He has fantastic people skills.


----------



## WildernesFamily

sage_mom40 said:


> Thanks so much! I looked at the homeschool tracker website and it looks very interesting. I have used teaching textbooks too, love them! I'll most likely be going back to them when school starts in September. We've been doing online public school for that past two years because it makes hubby more comfortable, but I hate it. I don't agree with the curriculum choices and I don't like being monitored all the time. So I'm looking forward to next year!


You may also want to look at

http://www.homeschoolskedtrack.com/HomeSchool/displayLogin.do (free)
and
http://www.homeschoolminder.com/
http://homeschoolmanager.com/pricing

The version of HST version I use is the computer program they had before going to online only.


----------



## Kristinemomof3

There's absolutely no need to have an accredited diploma, I've known many people that have successfully homeschooled their children that went to college & now have degrees. My oldest will graduate next year, she is taking dual credit classes at the community college starting this fall and plans to do a program there when she's finished next May with high school. I just found samples of transcripts and made my own.


----------



## sage_mom40

I was told recently that you can't get any government financial aid if you don't have an accredited diploma. Is that true? That would be a problem.


----------



## Kristinemomof3

sage_mom40 said:


> I was told recently that you can't get any government financial aid if you don't have an accredited diploma. Is that true? That would be a problem.


No this is not true.


----------



## sage_mom40

WildernesFamily said:


> You may also want to look at
> 
> http://www.homeschoolskedtrack.com/HomeSchool/displayLogin.do (free)
> and
> http://www.homeschoolminder.com/
> http://homeschoolmanager.com/pricing
> 
> The version of HST version I use is the computer program they had before going to online only.


Thanks for the links! Do you think that the free one is adequate?


----------



## my3boys

Youngest DS did online school for 9th and 10th grade. We used Veritas press Scholars. It is a classical curriculum and academically it is excellent. In fact, when we moved to where there was a brick and mortar classical school where he finished up he was tops in his class, and this was a tough school.

He is now majoring in structural engineering at Penn State. Didn't have to worry about having a diploma from an accredited school so I can't speak to that, but I can tell you there are many excellent options out there for homeschoolers now, and it gets better every year it seems.

DS received a way better education than his older brothers did in the public high school they attended, and it was consistently ranked one of the best in the state!


----------



## TraderBob

Here if you are homeschooled, you can take the GED test at age 16, but instead of a GED cert, you get a full high school diploma. My friends son just graduated with 100 others


----------



## sage_mom40

TraderBob said:


> Here if you are homeschooled, you can take the GED test at age 16, but instead of a GED cert, you get a full high school diploma. My friends son just graduated with 100 others


I wish we had something like that here! That's great that your friend's son was able to get a diploma that way! 

I've been told by homeschoolers not to try for the GED because it's seen by many employers and schools as inferior, or like there was something wrong with the kid that they couldn't do traditional high school. Don't know how true that is.


----------



## TraderBob

sage_mom40 said:


> I wish we had something like that here! That's great that your friend's son was able to get a diploma that way!
> 
> I've been told by homeschoolers not to try for the GED because it's seen by many employers and schools as inferior, or like there was something wrong with the kid that they couldn't do traditional high school. Don't know how true that is.


I quit school at 16, got my GED and went to work. When the funding for the job I did ran out, I went back to school and still graduated ahead of my class before i was 18.

I have a GED and a high school diploma. Neither one mattered when I got the job I am still in, 21 yrs ago. I never even filled out an application. I walked in as a customer, and walked out with a job. 

I know this isn't the norm, but diplomas aren't the be all end all. If they further their education with college or trade school, it won't even matter in the long run.

My area may be different...there are almost as many homeschoolers as publicly schooled, with more joining our ranks every year.


----------



## WildernesFamily

sage_mom40 said:


> Thanks for the links! Do you think that the free one is adequate?


Definitely! Their transcripts are very nice.

In our experience (and area) a GED is frowned upon when compared to a high school diploma. Not that I agree with that, but that's just how it is. A high school diploma with an ACT score is looked upon more favorably.

The ACT can be written multiple times, you can find out more/sign up here: http://www.actstudent.org/. My kids were so nervous about taking the ACT, but they did great. I told them the first one was just a practice run and the score they got didn't matter (and it doesn't, you can decide to use the score or not) so that helped them just take it in stride. The site is great for helping them with college planning as well.

For federal student aid, you can go here: www.fafsa.edu.gov and the eligibility requirements are as follows:

*



To be eligible to receive federal student aid, you must:

Click to expand...

*


> Be a citizen or eligible noncitizen of the United States.
> 
> 
> Have a valid Social Security Number. (Students from the Republic of the Marshall Islands, Federated States of Micronesia, and the Republic of Palau are exempt from this requirement.)
> Have a high school diploma or a General Education Development (GED) certificate, or have completed homeschooling. If you donât, you may still be eligible for federal student aid if you were enrolled in college or career school prior to July 1, 2012. Go to http://studentaid.ed.gov/eligibility/basic-criteria for additional information.
> Be enrolled in an eligible program as a regular student seeking a degree or certificate.
> Maintain satisfactory academic progress.
> Not owe a refund on a federal student grant or be in default on a federal student loan.
> Register (or already be registered) with the Selective Service System, if you are a male and not currently on active duty in the U.S. Armed Forces. (Students from the Federated States of Micronesia, the Republic of the Marshall Islands and the Republic of Palau are exempt from registering; see www.sss.gov for more information.)
> Not have a conviction for the possession or sale of illegal drugs for an offense that occurred while you were receiving federal student aid (such as grants, work-study, or loans). If you have such a conviction, you must complete the Student Aid Eligibility Worksheet to determine if you are eligible for aid or partially eligible for aid.
> Many types of federal student aid, such as the Federal Pell Grant or subsidized loans where the government pays the interest while you are in college, also require you to have financial need. Additionally, once you have a bachelorâs degree or a first professional degree, you are generally not eligible for Pell or Federal Supplemental Educational Opportunity Grants (FSEOG).
> Other requirements may apply. Contact the financial aid office at your college for more information.


I hope this helps. I moved to the USA in my twenties, so everything about US Public School and College was very foreign to me, there are a lot of ins and outs to figure out! :grin:http://www.homesteadingtoday.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## sage_mom40

WildernesFamily said:


> Definitely! Their transcripts are very nice.
> 
> In our experience (and area) a GED is frowned upon when compared to a high school diploma. Not that I agree with that, but that's just how it is. A high school diploma with an ACT score is looked upon more favorably.
> 
> The ACT can be written multiple times, you can find out more/sign up here: http://www.actstudent.org/. My kids were so nervous about taking the ACT, but they did great. I told them the first one was just a practice run and the score they got didn't matter (and it doesn't, you can decide to use the score or not) so that helped them just take it in stride. The site is great for helping them with college planning as well.
> 
> For federal student aid, you can go here: www.fafsa.edu.gov and the eligibility requirements are as follows:
> 
> I hope this helps. I moved to the USA in my twenties, so everything about US Public School and College was very foreign to me, there are a lot of ins and outs to figure out! :grin:http://www.homesteadingtoday.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


Thank you! That's really helpful.


----------



## KeeperOfTheHome

I was homeschooled through high school. I skipped 12th grade completely and went to a community college for one semester, then transferred to Messiah College, which requires only SAT scores and a homemade transcript for homeschoolers. I don't have a GED or a diploma, and it's a complete non-issue since I have some college. I had to take a placement test to get into the community college.


----------



## FireMaker

We homeschooled our son through high school. Our state requires state colleges to accept home schooled without diploma. He entered ROTC. The Army said they needed his diploma. They were advised he was home schooled. "Oh, OK welcome to the Army." He is now a 1st lieutenant. A lack of a diploma has never been an issue.


----------



## MichaelZ

One of our sons was homeschooled entirely. He had to take a special exam, but otherwise no problems to get into community college, where he has taken 4 calculus-level courses as well as other courses for his first two years so as to transfer to a 4 yr college. Another son is doing online AP courses in his senior year via a public online school and it is working well for him. Two other kids are in a charter school and using home school curriculum.


----------

